# h2o2 and PH



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 21, 2009)

will the presence of algae play hell with PH levels??? will h2o2 clean the hoses or do i have to buy new ones?


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 21, 2009)

Algae can and will fluctuate PH levels. Its the worst in water sources outside where the sun contributes heavily to the algaes production and resipiration rate which really gets the PH fluctuating alot. Indoors inhydro this isn't as severe, but it still happens. 

H2O2 will clean your system out just fine.


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 21, 2009)

H2o2 ? Water & ?hydrogenporoxide?


----------



## Tater (Jan 22, 2009)

H202 IS hydrogenperoxide

just like H20 is dihydrogenmonoxide

You could also call H202 dihydrogen dioxide and be correct.

Basic grade 9 science.

Or do I have to spell it out in BLUNT E-N-G-L-I-S-H for you


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 22, 2009)

lol


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> H202 IS hydrogenperoxide
> 
> just like H20 is dihydrogenmonoxide
> 
> ...


 
just like H20 is dihydrogenmonoxide

I though H2O was Just plan ole water


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

but in 9th grade i was 100% stoned 150% of the time haha


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, you should be concerned about DHMO! Although the U.S. Government and the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) do not classify Dihydrogen Monoxide as a toxic or carcinogenic substance (as it does with better known chemicals such as hydrochloric acid and benzene), DHMO is a constituent of many known toxic substances, diseases and disease-causing agents, environmental hazards and can even be lethal to humans in quantities as small as a thimbleful.    

  Research conducted by award-winning U.S. scientist Nathan Zohner concluded that roughly 86 percent of the population supports a ban on dihydrogen monoxide. Although his results are preliminary, Zohner believes people need to pay closer attention to the information presented to them regarding Dihydrogen Monoxide. He adds that if more people knew the truth about DHMO then studies like the one he conducted would not be necessary.  


A similar study conducted by U.S. researchers Patrick K. McCluskey and Matthew Kulick also found that nearly 90 percent of the citizens participating in their study were willing to sign a petition to support an outright ban on the use of Dihydrogen Monoxide in the United States. 

Why haven't I heard about Dihydrogen Monoxide before?
Good question. Historically, the dangers of DHMO, for the most part, have been considered minor and manageable. While the more significant dangers of Dihydrogen Monoxide are currently addressed by a number of agencies including FDA, FEMA and CDC, public awareness of the real and daily dangers of Dihydrogen Monoxide is lower than some think it should be. Critics of government often cite the fact that many politicians and others in public office do not consider Dihydrogen Monoxide to be a "politically beneficial" cause to get behind, and so the public suffers from a lack of reliable information on just what DHMO is and why they should be concerned.    Part of the blame lies with the public and society at large. Many do not take the time to understand Dihydrogen Monoxide, and what it means to their lives and the lives of their families.  

Unfortunately, the dangers of DHMO have increased as world population has increased, a fact that the raw numbers and careful research both bear out. Now more than ever, it is important to be aware of just what the dangers of Dihydrogen Monoxide are and how we can all reduce the risks faced by ourselves and our families. 

What are some of the dangers associated with DHMO?
Each year, Dihydrogen Monoxide is a known causative component in many thousands of deaths and is a major contributor to millions upon millions of dollars in damage to property and the environment. Some of the known perils of Dihydrogen Monoxide are:   Death due to accidental inhalation of DHMO, even in small quantities. 
Prolonged exposure to solid DHMO causes severe tissue damage. 
Excessive ingestion produces a number of unpleasant though not typically life-threatening side-effects. 
DHMO is a major component of acid rain. 
Gaseous DHMO can cause severe burns. 
Contributes to soil erosion. 
Leads to corrosion and oxidation of many metals. 
Contamination of electrical systems often causes short-circuits. 
Exposure decreases effectiveness of automobile brakes. 
Found in biopsies of pre-cancerous tumors and lesions. 
Given to vicious dogs involved in recent deadly attacks. 
Often associated with killer cyclones in the U.S. Midwest and elsewhere, and in hurricanes including deadly storms in Florida, New Orleans and other areas of the southeastern U.S. 
Thermal variations in DHMO are a suspected contributor to the El Nino weather effect. 


What are some uses of Dihydrogen Monoxide?
Despite the known dangers of DHMO, it continues to be used daily by industry, government, and even in private homes across the U.S. and worldwide. Some of the well-known uses of Dihydrogen Monoxide are: 

as an industrial solvent and coolant, 
in nuclear power plants, 
by the U.S. Navy in the propulsion systems of some older vessels, 
by elite athletes to improve performance, 
in the production of Styrofoam, 
in biological and chemical weapons manufacture, 
in the development of genetically engineering crops and animals, 
as a spray-on fire suppressant and retardant, 
in so-called "family planning" or "reproductive health" clinics, 
as a major ingredient in many home-brewed bombs, 
as a byproduct of hydrocarbon combustion in furnaces and air conditioning compressor operation, 
in cult rituals, 
by the Church of Scientology on their members and their members' families (although surprisingly, many members recently have contacted DHMrg to vehemently deny such use), 
by both the KKK and the NAACP during rallies and marches, 
by members of Congress who are under investigation for financial corruption and inappropriate IM behavior, 
by the clientele at a number of bath houses in New York City and San Francisco, 
historically, in Hitler's death camps in Nazi Germany, and in prisons in Turkey, Serbia, Croatia, Libya, Iraq and Iran, 
in World War II prison camps in Japan, and in prisons in China, for various forms of torture, 
during many recent religious and ethnic wars in the Middle East, 
by many terrorist organizations including al Quaeda,
in community swimming pools to maintain chemical balance, 
in day care centers, purportedly for sanitary purposes, 
by software engineers, including those producing DICOM programmer APIs and other DICOM software tools, 
by popular computer science professors, and 
in animal research laboratories, and 
in pesticide production and distribution
   really 9TH grade...huhhhh.DID YOU SAY ITS WATER?  WHAT KIND OF WATER DO YOU GUYS HAVE? DO YOU DRINK IT?WHAT DOES IT DO TO YOUR PLANTS?


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 23, 2009)

INTHEDES said:
			
		

> Yes, you should be concerned about DHMO!
> 
> What are some of the dangers associated with DHMO?
> Each year, Dihydrogen Monoxide is a known causative component in many thousands of deaths and is a major contributor to millions upon millions of dollars in damage to property and the environment. Some of the known perils of Dihydrogen Monoxide are: Death due to accidental inhalation of DHMO, even in small quantities. *Water (drowning in it, getting it in your lungs)*
> ...


 
Dude, I'm doubting your intelligence here, cause to grow weed as good as it would take to get you as stoned as you sound, you would have to be a mad genius. I've seen this article before, IT WAS WRITTEN AS A JOKE. It's meant to show how gullible the American public can be when presented with twisted information. The whole thing about this article is Dihydrogen Monoxide is that it IS H20/water, but no one knows what that name means, so the writer of the article conducted surveys and took everyone as a ride to see how far he could go. Apparently it worked better than he though. Just to clear things up for you, I answered in bold all those "dangerous Dihydrogen Monoxide problems" with what they really are, water, maybe when reading it enlightenment (of the slightest kind) will hit ya like a brick!


----------



## NateB123 (Jan 24, 2009)

lmfao this is too funny, I couldn't believe it when I read this
"Dude, I'm doubting your intelligence here, cause to grow weed as good as it would take to get you as stoned as you sound, you would have to be a mad genius." 

ahem
ok 
SO it is dangerous in concentrate or as vapor 
but us lesser humans only get it diluted 

H2O2 works, diluted bleach works, starsan or similar iodine based antiseptic are all good 

Give a good scrubbing and soak in a bath of anything that oxidizes and kills. Fungicides or algaecide I dont recommend at all

In a healthy system algae can help contribute to keeping things balanced and not all algae is bad if kept in check. algae is going grow no matter what the circumstances keeping things clean can just add to the problem. Just keep as much light out as possible

I have actually kept snails in one of my systems to successfully control algae and it was kind of neat that they were contributing nutrient through their uhmmm dropping (or floatings to be more accurate)


----------



## Icex420 (Jan 24, 2009)

uhhh...


bahaha


----------

